# Pronombres obliquos tiempos compuestos



## jmmateusc

En portugues como de dice _no fue usted quien me lo ha mostrado _No entiendo muy bien el orden de los pronombres en esa frase, como quedaría?


----------



## qwerta

Não foi o senhor quem mo mostrou.
(português europeu)


----------



## chlapec

El orden sería el mismo: "Não foi você (ou "o senhor/ a senhora", etc) que *mo* (me + o) mostrou". Ahora bien, creo que es mucho más frecuente utilizar la construcción: "...que *me* mostrou (fez ver, etc) *isso*.


----------



## jmmateusc

chlapec said:


> El orden sería el mismo: "Não foi você (ou "o senhor/ a senhora", etc) que *mo* (me + o) mostrou". Ahora bien, creo que es mucho más frecuente utilizar la construcción: "...que *me* mostrou (fez ver, etc) *isso*.



No sabia de esa contracción me + o, existen mas de ese tipo?


----------



## anaczz

Como disse a qwerta, essas contrações pronominais são utilizadas apenas no português europeu e não no Brasil.


Queres ficar com o livro?
Prefiro entregar-to (a ti).

Tenho aqui a tua caneta?
Podes devolver-ma?

Viste as flores na praça?.
Comprei-tas.

Tenho já o dinheiro.
Então dá-mo.

Eles esqueceram as chaves cá em casa.
Vou levar-lhas.

Não devem ser frases muito usuais, as que escolhi, mas são só para exemplificar as possibilidades.


----------



## pelus

jmmateusc said:


> No sabia de esa contracción me + o, existen mas de ese tipo?



Yo también tengo grandes dudas en 'mo-mos'.

Pregunto si será correcto :
- pintámelo --> pintá-mo  
- decímela  --> disse-mo  
- díganmelo --> digam-mo  
- laváselo --> . . . . . . . . 
- dejáselo --> . . . . . . . .

*qwerta*  y  *chlapec :*
¿ Será posible que incluyan en este tópico , varios ejemplos con algunas variantes ?

Obrigada .

( ( ( Si mi planteo está desubicado , no más decírmelo y lo editaré  abriendo discusión nueva . Lo agregué en esta porque considero que viene a colación .) ) )

_María del Carmen ( Pelus )_


----------



## pelus

Tanto demorei para responder , que já a *Anaczz  *respondeu o que eu perguntava .

Bom !

Obrigada .

Cita da *Anaczz* :

Queres ficar com o livro?
Prefiro entregar-to (a ti)...............  ( sería entregártelo  ? )

Tenho aqui a tua caneta?
Podes devolver-ma?...................... ( devolvérmela  ? )       

Viste as flores na praça?.
Comprei-tas.................................... ( te las compré ? ) 

Tenho já o dinheiro.
Então dá-mo.....................................( dámelo ? )

Eles esqueceram as chaves cá em casa.
Vou levar-lhas......................................( llevárselas ? )

--------------------------------

Ainda mais algum ex. terá bom recebemento .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## chlapec

Aquí tienes todas las combinaciones (Fonte:http://blig.ig.com.br/qdernatelha/tag/pronomes-pessoais/) : 
Me+o = mo, me+a = ma, me+os = mos, me+as = mas. 
Te+o = to, te+a = ta, te+os = tos, te +as = tas 
Lhe+o = lho, lhe+a = lha, lhe+os = lhos, lhe+as = lhas 
Nos+o = no-lo, nos+a = no-la, nos+os = no-los, nos+as = no-las. 
Vos+o = vo-lo, vos+a = vo-la, vos+os = vo-los, vos+ as = vo-las


----------



## anaczz

pelus said:


> Yo también tengo grandes dudas en 'mo-mos'.
> 
> Pregunto si será correcto :
> - pintámelo --> pinta-mo
> - decímela --> diga-ma (?)
> - díganmelo --> digam-mo
> - laváselo --> . . . . . . . .?
> - dejáselo --> . . . . . . . .?
> 
> _María del Carmen ( Pelus )_


 


pelus said:


> Queres ficar com o livro?
> Prefiro entregar-to (a ti)............... ( sería entregártelo ? )
> 
> Tenho aqui a tua caneta?
> Podes devolver-ma?...................... ( devolvérmela ? )
> 
> Viste as flores na praça?.
> Comprei-tas.................................... ( te las compré ? )
> 
> Tenho já o dinheiro.
> Então dá-mo.....................................( dámelo ? )
> 
> Eles esqueceram as chaves cá em casa.
> Vou levar-lhas......................................( llevárselas ? ) Creio que sim
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Ainda mais algum ex. terá bom recebemento .
> 
> _María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


 
Deixo então os exemplos para os nativos, pois serão exemplos da linguagem usual.


----------



## pelus

Relendo as respostas , encontro :
........
Eles esqueceram as chaves cá em casa.
Vou levar-lhas......................................( llevárselas ? ) Creio que sim
.............
Agora penso que sería  ( llevarlas ) .

E como ficaría 'llevárselas ' ? 
Segondo interpreto o escreto pelo *chlapec *, seríalevar-lhas , quanto disse a *Anaczz  *.  Será ? 

_María del Carmen ( Pelus )_


----------



## Istriano

_Mo, To, Lho, Lhos _existem em teoria, mas não aparecem na fala nem na escrita no Brasil.

A gente usa:

*Abra para mim!* ou *Abra isso para mim!*
em vez de* Abra-mo!

*_Quer ficar com o livro?
-Prefiro entregar para você_ _

Estou com a sua caneta._ _
-Pode devolver para mim?_ _

Viu as flores na praça?._ _
-Eu comprei (eles) para você.

Tenho já o dinheiro_ _.
Então me dá/dê._ _

Eles esqueceram as chaves aqui em casa._ _
Vou levar para eles._


----------



## pelus

Istriano said:


> _Mo, To, Lho, Lhos _existem em teoria, mas não aparecem na fala nem na escrita no Brasil.
> 
> A gente usa:
> 
> *Abra para mim!* ou *Abra isso para mim!*
> em vez de* Abra-mo!
> 
> 
> *



Bem que na pratica  se use assim , mas vc pode  dar mais ex. ?


----------



## okporip

pelus said:


> - laváselo --> . . . . . . . .
> - dejáselo --> . . . . . . . .



Depende de qué estaría siendo reemplazado por la partícula 'se' (si 'le' o 'les'). Me parece que:

- laváselo --> _lave-lho_ (_lho = lhe + o_) o _lave-lhe-lo (lhe-lo = lhes + o)_

Así también,
- dejáselo --> deixe-lho o_ deixe-lhe-lo_

Pero no está demás recordar que se trata de formas poco comunes. En portugués de Brasil, lo más usual sería pegarle una vuelta, para entonces decir algo como:

_Lave isto aqui_ (o entonces _isso aí_) _para ele (ela/ eles/ elas)_.

En cuanto a 'llevárselas', sí: _levar-lhas_ (o _levar-lhe-as - de nuevo, si 'se' reemplaza 'les')._


----------



## Istriano

devolve-no-las-iam---> nos as devolveriam ----> devolveriam (elas) para nós --->  iam devolver (elas) pra gente
_
España, un país para comerselo_
_Espanha, um país para lho comer _
_Espanha, um país para (se) comer_


----------



## okporip

okporip said:


> Depende de qué estaría siendo reemplazado por la partícula 'se' (si 'le' o 'les'). Me parece que:
> 
> - laváselo --> _lave-lho_ (_lho = lhe + o_) o _lave-lhe-lo (lhe-lo = lhes + o)_
> 
> Así también,
> - dejáselo --> deixe-lho o_ deixe-lhe-lo_
> 
> Pero no está demás recordar que se trata de formas poco comunes. En portugués de Brasil, lo más usual sería pegarle una vuelta, para entonces decir algo como:
> 
> _Lave isto aqui_ (o entonces _isso aí_) _para ele (ela/ eles/ elas)_.
> 
> En cuanto a 'llevárselas', sí: _levar-lhas_ (o _levar-lhe-as - de nuevo, si 'se' reemplaza 'les')._



En mensaje privado, me dice un compañero de foro que eso no es cierto:

- dejáselo --> deixe-_lho_ (ya sea "lhe + o" o "lhes + o").


----------



## chlapec

okporip said:


> En mensaje privado, me dice un compañero de foro que eso no es cierto:
> 
> - dejáselo --> deixe-_lho_ (ya sea "lhe + o" o "lhes + o").


 
De facto, é assim que se diz no galego (lhes + o(s)= lhelo(s)), mas não no português. Se calhar, o okpopip ouviu falar isso a um galego.


----------



## okporip

chlapec said:


> De facto, é assim que se diz no galego (lhes + o(s)= lhelo(s)), mas não no português. Se calhar, o okpopip ouviu falar isso a um galego.



Seria uma boa desculpa, mas foi dedução errada, mesmo (por derivação de "no-lo"/ "vo-lo"). E olha que englishmania me havia apresentado uma bela lista desses casos noutro tópico. Não prestei total atenção e "comi bola", como dizemos.


----------



## jmmateusc

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda! 
Gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------

